# Crazy or Passionated obsessive buyer? what about my case?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i order 4 Tomàs Luis de Victoria, he was heralded by non other than Palestrina and Monteverdi, according to what i read .. so far.His music full of might and refine, his music is like the best perfume of Spain of his era, the texture in his music, the patern, i had to go in the depth whit this gentelman works.

I order the naxos the other ones are suprise, on europeans labels that i will share when i have.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If it makes you happy then we are happy for you deprofundis..:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you very mutch *Pugg*


----------

